# How Death fell in Love:



## Mindful

Death goes about his daily job of taking the lives of animals in the forest, when one day, he comes across a lovely doe. He falls in love with her and can't bring himself to take her life, so they slowly become close ...


----------



## Mindful

Interpret this:


----------



## fncceo

Women can destroy your career?


----------



## Mindful

fncceo said:


> Women can destroy your career?



And you never told me what you did for a living?


----------



## Mindful

Another depiction of death:



Is there such a thing as resurrection?


----------



## night_son

Mindful said:


> Death goes about his daily job of taking the lives of animals in the forest, when one day, he comes across a lovely doe. He falls in love with her and can't bring himself to take her life, so they slowly become close ...




Rebirth, allegorical or metaphorical or literal, is necessary and vital for the continuation of and rebirth of new generations of life down to the unique species level. Allow love—or rather selfish or self serving desires to sway you from your vital to the universe task, and the balance of nature will be upset. However, regardless of how messed up nature's harmony becomes, you, Death in your rebellion against eternal authority for personal satisfaction, could very well have just made yourself very, happy now that you've found the potential love of your life. 

Two sides of the coin here. Duty verses personal responsibility and personal happiness versus fulfilment of your life's purpose, all wrapped up neatly in a shell of questioning authority, while trying to discover if said authority is ultimately justified in its exertion of power, or if in questioning and defying it, one can also justify one's own defiance to one's self.


----------



## there4eyeM

Life exists; death does not.


----------



## Erinwltr

Mindful said:


> Another depiction of death:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there such a thing as resurrection?


Your OP made me think of exactly this tale from the Harry Potter series.


----------



## Mindful

Erinwltr said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another depiction of death:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there such a thing as resurrection?
> 
> 
> 
> Your OP made me think of exactly this tale from the Harry Potter series.
Click to expand...


You should try to watch this for another depiction of bringing back the dead to life.  There was a price to pay for reincarnating Lady Pole.

Anyway, it was shown on BBC America. And I read the book.


----------



## night_son

Mindful said:


> Death goes about his daily job of taking the lives of animals in the forest, when one day, he comes across a lovely doe. He falls in love with her and can't bring himself to take her life, so they slowly become close ...



Nietzsche would possibly urge Little Death to hurry up his work, to bring about the arrival of the New Man and extinct the old, tired man. However, perhaps we old, tired version of the species are quite happy digging around in the dirt primitive for a while of generations yet, afore surrendering our being to fade quietly into nothingness.


----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Mindful

I came upstairs to be *deadly *serious.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Jonathan McCreevey

Mindful said:


> Another depiction of death:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there such a thing as resurrection?


Do you think God will remember us? I have read that for every thing there is a season. Is that like every one?
Even if we die, do you think future generations will find us? Is that like immortality? Who lives on in your heart? Does anyone deserve that?
In the bible it is written, the kingdom of heaven is in the heart of man.


----------



## there4eyeM

Life is energy. Energy is not lost. There is an aspect of eternity to existence, but it may not conform to the concepts we have in this worldly 'life'.


----------

